# new roof isnt laying flat



## keith

the new shingles that they are installing are not laying flat and you can see under them is that normal for new shingles.


----------



## NLshinglerBC

typically after a good day of the sun on them they tend to flatten out....if not, call them up an have them change thingles, take 2 minutes to replace a shingle!


----------



## KB FAMILY ROOFING

If it is just slightly curving up you might just need a sunny day, however if after a few weeks you are still seeing raised spots in the shingle there might be an installation error like a high nail or some sealant that build up to high. just contact the installer and they can fix you right up 

www.kbfamilyroofing.com


----------



## Grumpy

Even in tyhe summer it may takea day or two for them to lay flat. The colder it gets, the longer it may take for them to lay flat.

There was a job, a hardware store on a main street actually, I saw the guys working in sub freezing tempratures. The shingles were no where near to laying flat. They did however lay flat when spring hit and we got some sun. I was suprised, it was that bad I thought no way they will ever lay flat. I was wrong.


----------



## ottawaroofing

*Ottawa Roofing Contractors*

If the shingles are stacked at the ridge in cold weather, they will stay bowed for a long time, especially if the sun is gone to holidays. If the roofers try to straighten the shingles as they are installing, they should eventually settle. Unless if we are talking about 3tap shingles than they might stay bumpy even the sun arrives.


----------



## MJW

ottawaroofing said:


> If the shingles are stacked incorrectly at the ridge in cold weather, they will stay bowed for a long time, especially if the sun is gone to holidays. If the roofers try to straighten the shingles as they are installing, they should eventually settle. Unless if we are talking about 3tap shingles than they might stay bumpy even the sun arrives.


Fixed.


----------



## chb70

This time of year they will do that.
They will probably be like that until springtime.

Complete Roof


----------



## buddywest

*getting paid for blow-offs by the manufactor? It is hard to get paid!!*

cant get paid for blow offs?


----------

